# Comparing Greens



## SparklingWaves (Aug 18, 2007)

Green Family (including Teal)

1.  M.A.C.  Lucky Jade   Shadestick
2.  M.A.C.  Chartru   Paint
3.  M.A.C.  Moss scape  Paint pot  (New)
4.  M.A.C.  Green Stroke  Paint Pot (New)
5.  M.A.C.  Ether Mineralize   Eye shadow (L.E.)
6.  M.A.C.   Juxt  Eye shadow
7.  M.A.C.  Pastoral   Pigment
8.  M.A.C.  Aqua   Eye shadow
9.  Christian Dior  Pop Aquadelic  Eye shadow #342
10. Prescriptives  Kiwi  (Shimmer)
11. Bobbie Brown   Mint  (Matte)  Eye shadow
12. Bobbie Brown   Ivy  (Matte)  Eye shadow
13.  M.A.C.  Shade  Fluideline
14.  Bobbie Brown  Moss (Matte)  Eye shadow
15.  M.A.C.  Plumage  (Matte)  Eye shadow

Pencils
a)   Urban Decay   Electric  24/7 eye pencil 
b)   Urban Decay   Covet     24/7 eye pencil
c)   Bobbie Brown   Pine #4  Eye Pencil
d)   Prescriptives  Void  Eye Pencil
e)   Estee Lauder  Forest Writer  Pencil




Attachment 3842

Attachment 3843

Attachment 3844

Attachment 3845

Attachment 3846


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 18, 2007)

Attachment 3842

Attachment 3843

Attachment 3844

Attachment 3845

Attachment 3846


----------



## Janice (Aug 21, 2007)

moved to correct forum for OP


----------

